# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کمک سوال مرکز جرم از فیزیک هالیدی (فیزیک1 دانشگاه)

## --mohammad--

سلام دوستان من این سوال رو که توی هالیدی هست نمیتونم درک کنم مثلا چرا  x میله بالایی L/2 هستش اما میله سمت راستی L هست 
کلا اگه یه نفر بتونه توضیح بده تو این سوال مختصات رو چجوری در نظر گرفته خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## محمد نادری

کاری نداره! شما به جای میله ها، سه تا وزن در وسط میله ها در نظر بگیر و مختصات مرکز این وزنه ها را بنویس.
مرکز جرم هر یک از میله ها در وسط آنهاست.مختصه x کره قرمز مشخصه که برابر L  است.

----------


## --mohammad--

خیلی ممنون 
من سر کلاس نمیرم و خودم با هالیدی میخونم به همین دلیل یک خورده توی این مبحث جدید مشکل پیدا کردم

----------


## --mohammad--

ببینین این سوال هم برای من خیلی نا مفهمه جوابش

----------


## --mohammad--

الان من از سوال نفهمیدم 2 نفر هستن توی قایق یا 3 نفر 
بعدش مکان c رو چجوری از روی شکل سمت چپ مبدا قرار داد ؟
بعدشم صفر بودن نیرو و سرعت اولیه چه ربطی به ثابت موندن مرکز جرم داره ؟
و سوال آخر اینکه توی آخر شکل دومی اون عبارت رو برابر 0 قرار داده.
کلا تو این جور مسائل که مرکز جرم ثابت میمونه باید اینها رو برابر 0 قرار بدیم ؟چرا ؟

----------


## محمد نادری

> الان من از سوال نفهمیدم 2 نفر هستن توی قایق یا 3 نفر 
> بعدش مکان c رو چجوری از روی شکل سمت چپ مبدا قرار داد ؟
> بعدشم صفر بودن نیرو و سرعت اولیه چه ربطی به ثابت موندن مرکز جرم داره ؟
> و سوال آخر اینکه توی آخر شکل دومی اون عبارت رو برابر 0 قرار داده.
> کلا تو این جور مسائل که مرکز جرم ثابت میمونه باید اینها رو برابر 0 قرار بدیم ؟چرا ؟


2 نفرند. m3 جرم قایق است.
مرکز جرم متمایل به طرفی است که جرم بیشتری در آن طرف قرار داشته باشد. اگر m1 هم 30 کیلو بود، مرکز جرم مجموعه در c بود.
تو همین فصل هالیدی ثابت کرده که اگر برایند نیروهای وارد بر جسم صفر باشد، مرکز جرم تغییر تکانه نخواهد داشت و اگر ساکن باشد، ساکن خواهد ماند.
 اون عبارت برابر x مرکز جرم هست. چون مبدأ رو بر روی مرکز جرم در نظر گرفته، برای همین x مرکز جرم رو برابر صفر قرار داده.

----------


## MeH RaN

سلام دوستان یک سوال از مرکز جرم دارم»
مرکز جرم مخروط تو پر را چی جوری میشه بدست آورد؟من اون قسمت که باید r و z را بهم ربط داد مشکل دارم:yahoo (19):

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام دوستان یک سوال از مرکز جرم دارم»
> مرکز جرم مخروط تو پر را چی جوری میشه بدست آورد؟من اون قسمت که باید r و z را بهم ربط داد مشکل دارم:yahoo (19):


dm را یک استوانه به ضخامت dz و به شعاع r بگیر و از قضیه‌ی تالس برای ارتباط z و r استفاده کن. جواب 3/4 ارتفاع از راس میشه.

----------


## MeH RaN

> dm را یک استوانه به ضخامت dz و به شعاع r بگیر و از قضیه‌ی تالس برای ارتباط z و r استفاده کن. جواب 3/4 ارتفاع از راس میشه.


سلام ممنون 
میشه تو کاعذ برام حل کنید و عکسشو بگذارید؟البته اگه وقت دارید

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام ممنون 
> میشه تو کاعذ برام حل کنید و عکسشو بگذارید؟البته اگه وقت دارید

----------

